# Marc Gasol Teaches Us How To Play Defense With Our Shoes



## Basel

Who throws a shoe?! Honestly!


----------



## RollWithEm

I saw that play live. He was upset because he thought Favors fouled him coming up the court in the event that led to the shoe coming off in the first place.


----------

